

Adding and Verifying Bank Accounts - Ataub24
http://blog.dwolla.com/api-update-adding-verifying-bank-accounts/

======
MichaelGG
The "verification" method seems to verify by checking two deposits. This means
anyone with read-only access to your account can now verify ownership via
Dwolla. I believe PayPal is the same way.

This kind of verification makes things like the Bank of America lame phone
access system turn into a real escalation of privilege.

Although, I'm not sure there's much easier ways to prove ownership of an
account.

